# Arrow length for 22" Draw



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi guys. My son started shooting two months ago. Got him a Mission Menace. He is currently shooting a 22" draw length at 35#. He shoots 3D every Sunday with me and a few times a week in the backyard. He's improving every week, but his groups aren't as tight as I thought they would be by now. Lancaster cut his Thunderstorms at 26". What are some thoughts about shooting 26" arrows with a 22" draw. Think I should cut them a little shorter ?The rest of the setup consists of a Q.A.D Hunter fall away and he shoots a Scott lil goose release. Thanks.:smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*Short Draw Archer's Arrow Length*

Hi SolancoDad;
Rob here from Lancaster Archery; I'd like to work with you son on our range a bit...review everything from rest, arrows, paper tuning, arrow flight, shooting form, shot execution, etc. (at no charge of course)

In general, we don't like to ever cut arrows shorter than 24" and the extra 2" left on would likely benefit you rather than harm his accuracy. We would determine if that is the case precisely with a comprehensive review of his set-up and shooting. (Our 7 year old shoots 24" arrows with a draw length of only 18" and gets great flight and groups.)

Thanks so much for being a customer and for raising your son shooting a bow!

Yours in Archery,
Rob


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd NEVER cut an arrow less that 24"-26"
My 9 year old girl has a 21" draw and is shooting 26" arrows.. good enough to be Female Cub Freestyle State Champion


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

Arrows need to be a certain minimum length to do their thing in flight. It may seem wierd to those of us that shoot adult draw lengths, but it is necessary. Lancaster Archery guys are pros at this stuff, I would go visit with above poster, but I imagine that your arrows are fine. I use to think equipment mattered a lot, if I found a flaw in my accuracy, I would blame my equipment. When in reality it is really me and my form that is the cause. Work on form and such, when he comes of age and gets a full size bow, it will serve him better.


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Rob, you guys are the best and we feel very fortunate to have Lancaster Archery Supply a half hour away. Gordie has sold me my last 3 bows, including my son's. Gordie, Dale, Moose and everyone there is top notch. I would definetly like to spend some time at the range to fine tune his form and his bow. Thanks again !


----------

